# knitting pattern for tallit



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever knit a tallit (Jewish men and sometimes women wear at synagogue)? My 3rd son's Bar Mitzvah is in a year and a half and I looked up patterns online. Found a place called Crafty Needle that sells patterns for several different styles. Just the pattern runs $30-$40 so it would be a big investment. I'm really just an advanced beginner and wondering if anyone knows how complicated the patterns are. Thank you.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

A tallit is a just rectangular scarf with special knots at the corners.

THERE is no special design or size requirements.

Often there is a decorative band for the back of the neck with letters of the prayer that is said when the tallis is put on.

In Reform and many Conservative synagogues/shuls the design is narrow - about 24" wide and long enough so that worn the hem reaches to about the wrist or longer. 
In Orthodox settings, the tallit tends to be wider as the custom is to wrap it over the head and so the width might be 48" or wider; the length is the same- too long is not practical.

These large tallit are often used as part of the huppah-just tied to the 4 poles.

The only other "rule" is that the fibers not be mixed: silk and wool are not used in the same garment. Guesses by the women in my family suggest that the idea of not mixing fibers might have originated in the fact that stronger fibers "cut" softer ones; there is also the issue of cleaning garments of different fibers. Regardless of the practical issues, the non-mixing of fibers is one of the 613 commandments, so making a religious garment with mixed fibers is not a good idea.

Many of the fine tallism I have seen are made of fine wool.

If you do not find a pattern that you like, consider a VERY SIMPLE pattern (this is worn summer+winter) and males, as a rule do not enjoy complex patterns.

Traditional colors are navy and white with the body/field white and the border in navy. Silver and gold can be used for the embellishments. Sometimes a deep red or fine royal purple is part to the design, but in very small amounts.

The corners are usually reinforced with at least 2 layers of fabric and then the special knots are pulled through a small hole in the center of the corner square.
A rabbi or cantor can explain the knot process.

Tallit can be embellished with Judaic symbols, such as a star of David (mogan david) or nature symbols: grasses, grapevines.

If I were doing a tallit, I would probably do a seed stitch in white and perhaps a soft rib of navy added by picking up the edge stitches or by crocheting the navy border in crochet seed or ribbing. Most Bar Mitvot prefer the narrower style as it does not overpower their narrower shoulders.

The most successful things I have made for the men in my life were made with their full cooperation and input. They so-designed (I showed my "draft" and let them make any changes they wanted-and then had them sign off on the specs!) They came with me to the yarn shop and picked the yarns they liked. I made up swatches of patterns for them to approve and sign off on.

Yes, the surprise was missing at the end, but they enjoyed the process and have been thoroughly happy with the results and WEAR and use the items- which is what counted the most for me.

Let me know what help I can give.

YouTube has some help:
Tallit





special knots / Tzitzis




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swrRBfQhYN4&feature=related


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for your quick response. I can defitnitely do seed stitch and a border. And I would certainly ask our Rabbi for the Tzitzi information. So I really wouldn't have to buy a pattern. I could draft out what I wanted to do (with my son's input)and some trial and error. What are your suggestions for yarn?


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

If you can take your son to the store with you -or buy some possible yarns and bring them home for him to choose that would be the best possible.

I would use a washable fine wool-see what your yarn store has available and if you are using different colors, try to buy the same brand. Different manufacturers create yarns with different degrees of stretch.
There are lace weight and baby yarns that will work. 

To choose the yarn, touch and see what feels good to you.

While you are in the store, check the labels for needle recommendations. I would probably use circular needles to manage the width of the fabric.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

Can they be made of any colours -they are always only blue -rather that is all I have ever seen -with a white background -in both shules?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
I have to make a correction. It is not silk and wool that can't be mixed, it is wool and linen. It says in the Torah that it is a very grave sin to mix the 2. No explanation is given. If you are religious you woulsd never wear or buy anything with that combination and testing of fabric is done called a shatnas test to make sure that garments don't incorporate the 2.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I have seen some beautiful ones. Knitting one is a wonderful idea - I have embroidered one and have another waiting in the wings to be worked on, also embroidered. If you go to an online shop like ajudaica.com, you can see what some other ideas are. They do come in blue or brown stripe often. Have fun - that's a wonderful undertaking and will be treasured by your son.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
I have to make a correction. It is not silk and wool that can't be mixed, it is wool and linen. It says in the Torah that it is a very grave sin to mix the 2. No explanation is given. If you are religious you woulsd never wear or buy anything with that combination and testing of fabric is done called a shatnas test to make sure that garments don't incorporate the 2. I tiik a class in weaving and the teacher suggested it may be as simple as wool doesn't like water and linen does so you wouldn't mix them in fiber. It may have soemthing to do with we should not be mixing things other than just fiber.
I wove 4 magnifacint Talasim for my husband, 2 sons and grandson. Iused a blend of Merino wool and silk. Lots of patterns and colors. COlors reminiscent of Joseph coat of many colors. THere is a wonderful small book that explains the requirements of a Talit and has drawings showing how to put on the Tzitzit which are spun wool,must be made by someone Jewish and can be purchsed on line if you don't have access to a Jewish book store. You can also buy the Atara which is the neckband and can be bought in many designs and styles. THe book is called Tzitzith- A Thread of Light by Arey Kaplan.
I would suggest using a very fine yarn and a needle at least a 6 to let air circulate as it gots hot wearing a heavy one. A plain stock and knit stitch would be fine.I use a fine woven cotten for the corners and bought Tzitzit. 
THey are now selling a blue thread dyed with the blue that comes from a special snail. IT is supposed to be the same dye that was used in biblical times and written in the Torah. My son bought 2 sets on a trip to Israel and I put them on his Talit. WHat is warming to think about when making the Talit is that he will wear it all his life to synagogue and it is used as a shroud or over a shroud when he dies many years from now. Knowing he will be wearing this te rest of his life, something that his mother made is very special.
Eudice


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

any color you want. Read my lenghty reply
Eudice


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Joss said:


> Wow! Thank you for your quick response. I can defitnitely do seed stitch and a border. And I would certainly ask our Rabbi for the Tzitzi information. So I really wouldn't have to buy a pattern. I could draft out what I wanted to do (with my son's input)and some trial and error. What are your suggestions for yarn?


Exactly what I was going to suggest. Think of it as a very wide scarf. I wouldn't buy a pattern for it. You have enough time to look thru a stitch bible & find some beautiful stitch patterns that appeal to your knitting taste. Sketch out your design (believe me you don't have to be an artist), knit up some samples to see what you like. Most importantly...don't let knitting intimidate you. Your hand knit tallit will mean more to your son, mistakes and all, than a perfect store bought one & he will treasure it all his life. Remember too, the more knitting you do the more experienced you become at the technique. I would look for silk or bamboo. They both have a beautiful look & feel to them & drape beautifully. MAZEL TOV!!


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

The book is, Prayer Shawl Companion by Bristow and Cole-Galo and the pattern is "Tallis", on page 109. The yarns it uses are the following:
Approx 400 yd DK wt fur yarn (A)
appros 80 yd bulky mettalic eyelash yarn (B)
approx 130 yd worsted wt metallic yarn (C)
approx 300 yd worsted wt ribbon yarn with metallic slubs (D)
approx 80 yd bulky metallic eyelash yarn (E)
the letters indicate the 5 colours needed. It also included, an atarah
It looks like it is knit in stockinette and then at the end, every 6th stitch is dropped. 
To me, this is absolutely gorgeous!!! The woman that drew up the pattern made it for ner nieces Bat Mitzvah
If you would like me to write out the pattern completely in an email to you, PM me, and then give me time, I'm not on the computer all the time. OK??


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

If you want to find some wonderful wooll/silk yarns that don't break the bank, consider elann.com.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I am not Jewish and do not expect to ever have call to make one of these. But I found the information very interesting and informative. So I filed it away under "just in case cuz you never know" : )


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. At the last meeting of a Jewish spiritual direction group I had suggested that we work on tallit and that I would find a simple pattern if the other women were interested.


----------



## sillyknitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Mara, did you read my note about the pattern from Prayer Shawl Companion by Janet Bristow and Victoria Cole-Galo?? All the pattern is, is stockinette stitch until you bind off, and then you drop every 6th stitch. The beauty is in the different yarn that are shown in the picture of the tallis. White, silver and royal blue. It is stunning. Let me know if you want me to write out the whole thing, or you can probably go on amazon and get the book for fairly cheap.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the question and all the wonderful responses as I have been racking my brain out what else to make/get for my 2 sons-in-law and NOW, thanks to u all, I have the best idea/gifts.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This sounds amazing, but I can't imagine what it looks like. Any possibility of a photo?? Please Please?


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Deborah Felnagle said:


> This sounds amazing, but I can't imagine what it looks like. Any possibility of a photo?? Please Please?


 Fascinating discussion of tallitot. Would love a picture, never have seen a knit one here in Southern CA.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the responses. Sillyknitter, I got your private message too. Looks like I actually might be able to pull this off. It just happens that I am going up to Webs with a friend for the first time next week. I will get a couple of different kinds of skeins of good yarn and do a few samples. My son is interested but wants to see an idea first before he commits to wanting it. I'm not supposed to know, but later today I am getting interchangeable circulars for a Mom's day gift. Using them, would I knit the short way of the tallit or the long way?


----------



## judyweit (Apr 1, 2011)

I, too, would love to see a picture of a knitted tallit. I've seen all kinds, but never knitted. I crocheted all the yalmulkes (kipot) for our wedding, but hy husband wore the tallit that his parents had brought him from Israel. I might be able to be convinced to knit one myself.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll let you all know once I get started how this works out- the yarn I use, etc. I don't crochet so I had looked into knitting kipot for my other sons' Bar Mitzvahs but the knitting patterns are a lot more complicated than the crocheting patterns. For the tallit, I like the idea of a silk or bamboo. I'll have to see what I find at Webs- even if I get the skeins for samples and then order online. My grandmother had crocheted kippot for my cousins' weddings and Bar/Bat Mitzvahs.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

judyweit said:


> I, too, would love to see a picture of a knitted tallit. I've seen all kinds, but never knitted. I crocheted all the yalmulkes (kipot) for our wedding, but hy husband wore the tallit that his parents had brought him from Israel. I might be able to be convinced to knit one myself.


I'm impressed that you crocheted the kipot for your wedding.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Deborah Felnagle said:


> This sounds amazing, but I can't imagine what it looks like. Any possibility of a photo?? Please Please?


I agree. I am not Jewish, but my son-in-law is, and I'd like to try making something special for him. I am learning the Jewish traditions as we go along, as he and my daughter are teaching their sons about both their religions.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Deborah Felnagle said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds amazing, but I can't imagine what it looks like. Any possibility of a photo?? Please Please?
> ...


My daughter married an Italian American Roman Catholic boy, but, we are not strangers to the religion because my dear late father in law & his family were Italian American Roman Catholics & my mother in law is Jewish. My son in law, being a 1st generation American did not have much exposure to Jews, growing up in his all Italian neighborhood in the Bronx NY. My grands are being raised as Catholics, but, they as well as my son in law are learning many things about being a Jew, as he insisted that my daughter not give up her religion for him & is very respectful & welcoming of our ways & traditions. My grands celebrate Chanukah & help my daughter light the menorah. She makes sure the Christmas tree is perfect. We get phone calls from the children on every Jewish Holiday & they get calls from us on all the Catholic Holidays. I made a deal with his mother at my daughter's baby shower 10 years ago & it has worked out very well all around. She was questioning me about being Jewish & the holidays & after our lengthy conversation I told her, you take care of their Catholic souls & I will take care of their Jewish souls. My grands truly have the best of both worlds & best of all both families get along splendidly & with much respect of each other's differences.


----------



## eilasa (Mar 16, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! I have a young grandson whose parents are both rabbis, but the thought of knitting him a tallit never occured to me.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> > Deborah Felnagle said:
> ...


My grandsons are also blessed with a diverse heritage.My son-in-law's mother is Jewish and his father is African American and a Baptist. My daughter has been raised as a Roman Catholic. We celebrate everything! In fact, last December we were all decorating the Christmas tree at my home, while the candles burned in the menorah on our dining room table. Our grandsons listened to the prayers, and were singing Christmas carols. We're a family, and embrace each other's beliefs.


----------



## eilasa (Mar 16, 2011)

It certainly is a different world! We also are a "mixed" family, altho my grandchildren are all Jewish.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

eilasa said:


> It certainly is a different world! We also are a "mixed" family, altho my grandchildren are all Jewish.


I think the operative word to all of this is LOVE.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

try ravelry or lionbrandyarns. Also, I think it's called freeknittingcentral. Or maybe something like that. You can do a search on the computer also. freeknittingcentral or whatever has links to other sites. A search would probably be best. try the 1st 2 1st.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I just keep being so surprised by everyone's knowledge but especially everyone's niceness!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Webs is having a big sale on yarn now.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

yona said:


> Webs is having a big sale on yarn now.


A Webs sale sounds very exciting. I'm really looking forward to going.
I would also like to let everyone know who is thinking of knitting, weaving, or some other way making a tallit- make sure to check with a Rabbi or other knowledgeable person first because there are rules to make sure it it Kosher some of which have been mentioned in the posts here- can't mix fibers, the tzitzi are attached very specifically... Once I am sure about making this, I will be checking with my Rabbi.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Joss said:


> yona said:
> 
> 
> > Webs is having a big sale on yarn now.
> ...


I found this on the internet yesterday. Very interesting & informative site!
http://www.judaica-guide.com/tallit/


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Great site and easy to understand. Thank you. This is sounding doable for me- an advanced beginner. I will use circulars but my question is- would I knit the length or the width so I'm just guessing but would I knit 100 stitches across and make it 4 feet long or would I knit 400 stitches and make it 2 feet? I hope you understand my question- which way would I knit- the length or the width?


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

If I were doing this particular project, I would do it scarf-wise, meaning I would cast on for the short side and work to the other short side. This is going to be a really fun project - keep us posted.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Joss said:


> Great site and easy to understand. Thank you. This is sounding doable for me- an advanced beginner. I will use circulars but my question is- would I knit the length or the width so I'm just guessing but would I knit 100 stitches across and make it 4 feet long or would I knit 400 stitches and make it 2 feet? I hope you understand my question- which way would I knit- the length or the width?


I would wait to make that decision depending on the stitch pattern you choose. Remember...The stitch pattern will go across your needles. Will it look good going across the width of the fabric or will it look better going down the length of the fabric. Again, this is where your practice swatch will come into play. When you make all your final decisions, why not let us all know here, post some pics & we would all be more than happy to voice our opinions. ;-)


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Sheryl and to everyone for all the encouragement and helpful tips. I just love this forum. I will write again on the topic after I go to Webs next week and see what I find to try out- different yarns and size needles.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Joss said:


> Thank you Sheryl and to everyone for all the encouragement and helpful tips. I just love this forum. I will write again on the topic after I go to Webs next week and see what I find to try out- different yarns and size needles.


Have fun at Webs! I wish I were able to attend.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Just came back from Webs. That is quite the store. Bought 1 skein each of Rowan wool cotton, Queensland Joeys baby silk, and Ronda wool/rayon. Will knit up samples on each of them and post and let you know. Probably won't be for a few weeks (besides several projects going I have 4 kids and work about 30 hours a week).


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Update- I have been knitting up samples with the yarn and using size 6 needles. I think it is coming out too heavy and would be very hot to wear. I'm going to try sock type yarn. Also made up a very nice pattern- small border of garter around the sides and seed stitch for the rest. Will keep you all posted. Thanks.
Jocelyn


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe lace weight w/ short rows, or something w/ a loose texture for ventilation to be light weight. Not girly lace, but maybe a geometric design like a star of David w/ eyelet stitches evenly spaced around. Sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

To anyone who is still watching this post- I had bought a few different kinds of yarn and knit up swatches over the summer. They came out too thick and heavy and would be too warm to wear. When I went to larger needles, it was too "lacy/feminine" looking. Lionbrand just came out with a Martha Stewart line of yarn and one of them is a lightweight easy care wool blend meant for baby clothes and lightweight shawls. A friend in NYC is going to pick up a skein for me, I will try it and if that is too heavy, then I am going to the buy-a-piece-of-silk-material route. Sillyknitter- I did look in the book Prayer Shawl Companion and love that tallis. My daughter's Bat Mitzvah is in 3 years and I am planning on knitting something similar for her- she is very excited about it.
I have certainly learned a lot over the last few months about tallises. Very interesting!


----------



## IzzyG (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the pattern you referenced. I am trying to find some other yarns than the fuzzy ones as my daughter'S bat mitzvah is in the summer but can't find the right weights. Any recommendations for other yarns? Have gone to the yarn store but they are confused. Thanks


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

IzzyG said:


> I have the pattern you referenced. I am trying to find some other yarns than the fuzzy ones as my daughter'S bat mitzvah is in the summer but can't find the right weights. Any recommendations for other yarns? Have gone to the yarn store but they are confused. Thanks


How about linen or silk? A lightweight cotton would work.


----------



## IzzyG (Dec 16, 2012)

the problem is you need so many different yarns that it is hard to keep one weight and maintain the same needle/gauge.


----------



## IzzyG (Dec 16, 2012)

the problem is you need so many different yarns that it is hard to keep one weight and maintain the same needle/gauge.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a great thread. I'm planning a tallit for my DGS who will be Bar Mitzah in 2015. Looking forward to more info!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, the son I had been thinking of knitting the tallis for is having his Bar Mitzvah in just a few weeks. Anything I tried, looked too lacy or feminine for him. My daughter's Bat Mitzvah is in a year and a half. There is a prayer shawl book that has one tallis for a girl in it. It actually uses different yarns and weights with size 10 1/2 needles. My daughter and I are going to go with that type and she can pick out the colors and fun furs, etc. that she wants. I need to get the book from the library again.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry it didn't work out for your son. My original thought was to stitch an atarah. There are blanks tallitot that can be bought and embellished.

Mazel Tov on the big day for your son. I know it will be wonderful.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

momanna said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for your son. My original thought was to stitch an atarah. There are blanks tallitot that can be bought and embellished.
> 
> Mazel Tov on the big day for your son. I know it will be wonderful.


Stitching an atarah would be beautiful. You could probably do cross stitch, needlepoint or embroidery.
And thank you. I'm using the snow day today to work on the to-do list of things I need to do at home (placecards, etc.)


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I've seen the needlepoint atarah and they are very stiff. I'm thinking of cross stitch or long stitch.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

These are the tallit (can't remember the plural!) made by Cantor Deborah Katchko-Gray in Connecticut:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> These are the tallit (can't remember the plural!) made by Cantor Deborah Katchko-Gray in Connecticut:


Tallitot


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

momanna said:


> Tallitot


Todah rabbah!!

I'm used to 'tallis' ...


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Wool can be blended with silk. Wool is not to be mixed with linen.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I just finished reading your post. Can you write out the instructions for the Tallit for me? It would cost me a lot of money to buy one. $400.00 at the Judaica Plaza store in Lakewood, N.J. Besides, knitting it would make me feel so "good" inside. Also I never knew about the yarn combination requirements for it and different colors as well. Please send. Thanks. Beahop


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

it does not have to be made in white and blue; I have seen them made in rainbow colors, colors mentioned in the bible, colors that the boy or girl like. take a look at online stores and etsy.com for inspiration.



petal6014 said:


> Can they be made of any colours -they are always only blue -rather that is all I have ever seen -with a white background -in both shules?


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you. I didn't know that fashion was the question for them. I might try the huck embroidery some day soon. Gotta get instructions before I begin. Beahop


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

I would be thrilled if you c could send me a knitting pattern for a tallit. My best friend from grade school *we aare now in our 70's) has just had her bat mitzvah and I wouldl ike to knot her a special gift for this special occasion. Any suggestions are truly welcome - I'm not in a rush.

thanks so much.

Nancy Blanford
[email protected]

5901 Palisade Av - RP522W
Btpmx NY 10471


----------



## shellyp (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought a pattern for my granddaughter's tallit, and it turned out beautifully! Then when it was her younger brother's turn, he wanted one with a tae kwan do theme. I used the same basic scarf shape, made stripes the various belt colors, and added some tao symbols. Turned out great. All you really need is to make a scarf, use "buttonholes" for the tsitsit, and improvise.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

There ARE specific requirements.

Another suggestion: do a Search of the Internet for Swedish Weave tallit. There is a cantor in CT who sells a pattern booklet for the basics . Her designs are glorious! I was going to pay her to make the actual tallit but I would do all the "huck" embroidery. Then a dear friend told me to not do that - she was gifting me.

Sorry I'm always so long-winded.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am a voice from the distant past; I saved this topic for a day I was ready to become Bat Mitzvah (at 80!). If you still would write out the pattern and email it to me, it would be a Mitzvah. Looking forward to hearing from you. I have a lot of work to do with this loving project. Thank you in advance.

Marilyn Peskin in Tucson AZ my email address is [email protected] my phone number is 520 609 0591



sillyknitter said:


> The book is, Prayer Shawl Companion by Bristow and Cole-Galo and the pattern is "Tallis", on page 109. The yarns it uses are the following:
> Approx 400 yd DK wt fur yarn (A)
> appros 80 yd bulky mettalic eyelash yarn (B)
> approx 130 yd worsted wt metallic yarn (C)
> ...


----------



## mgroberman (Oct 22, 2012)

Could you please let me know where you purchased the pattern. My granddaughter’s Bat Mitzvah is next year and I was hoping to knit her tallis


----------

